# USC Application Status



## Ryan C.

I called up USC today and learned some cool news. My application is now at the admissions comittee and they are hoping to have all of the letters sent out by April 1st. 

Wow! The time has finally come!


----------



## Ryan C.

I appplied to the Production program. 

It is going to be a LONG month for me too! 

What program did you apply for?


----------



## Lover of Words & Light

Is that for undergrad or grad?


----------



## Ryan C.

That is for the graduate level. I did'nt ask about undergraduates. I am almost certain USC does not interview, but I could be wrong on that.


----------



## SeattleCinemaniac

Hey gang,

I just received a rejection letter from the USC critical studies program. There is no way for me to say what I am about to say without sounding like an egotistical jerk, but I honestly thought my application was strong enough to procure, at the very least, an interview. Obviously, I was wrong.

My first instinct is to call their admissions department on Monday and politely ask what kept my application from being accepted. The only problem with that is, unless I am mistaken, university policy prevents their staff from disclosing those facts to their applicants.

What that leaves me to do is rigorously examine each part of my application and more importantly, improve it. Do I need stronger letters of recommendation? Do I need to retake the GRE? Do I need to write a better statement of purpose? Do I need to choose a more compelling subject for my film analysis? Chances are excellent that the answer to each of these questions is 'yes'.

My apologies for making you sit through my rant. My heartiest congratulations go out to those of you who were accepted to USC or any other school to which you applied.

Have a good night and don't forget to set your clocks one hour forward tonight at 2am.

Ciao for now,

J.G.


----------



## maozbrown

Okay, the time has come for me to be nervous. I only applied to UCLA and USC, and I really only applied to UCLA as an afterthought.

USC is where I want to be, and I invested a lot of energy in that application (including a whole lot of studying for that damn GRE).


----------



## maozbrown

Hey Seattle,

If you don't mind my asking, what was your application like? What did you write your essay on? What was your GRE score? Stuff like that.

And you don't sound like an egotistical jerk for expressing confidence in the strength of your application.

I'm in a similar situation. I sincerely believe that I put forward a strong application for the Production program, but I am well aware of how tight the acceptance rate is, so I'm fully prepared for bad news.


----------



## filmschoolorbust

Ryan, they were able to tell you that your application is currently being evaluated? Does that mean you were able to ask about the individual status of your particular application?


----------



## SeattleCinemaniac

Hello Mao,

To answer your question, I wrote my essay as a detailed analysis of the opening sequence of Ingmar Bergman's "Wild Strawberries". My GRE scores weren't so hot. I don't recall my exact verbal and mathematical scores off-hand, but I want to say that I scored 530 in the verbal section and 490 in the math section. My analytical writing score was 4.5.

I don't know about you, but I found the GRE extraordinarily difficult. If I had to guess, I would say that I spent 60 hours preparing for that test and of all the practice questions I studied and restudied, MAYBE ten percent of them showed up in the test for which I sat. My real estate license exam was a walk through Disneyland compared to the GRE.

As for my statement of purpose, I would say that the part with which I went terribly wrong was the pompous tone I took when I declared my goal to become a leading film critic. To make matters even worse, I made a thunderously overbearing commitment in advance to view no less than 12 films  and produce no less than two scholarly papers per week. When I sat down to write my statement, the reason I included those remarks was to set myself apart from my competition. Now I see that all I did was make myself look like a no-talent wannabe dilettante.

My point is this. If you should find yourself rejected, re-open your application package (I trust you saved a copy of those materials for your own records) and examine it from head to toe. Recently, I watched a YouTube video posted by a professor at USC (whose name escapes me at the moment) and in it, he said that if he had one piece of advice to give anyone who wants to get into film school, it would be to make your application stand out from the competiton. 

Here's what I gather from the good professor's indispensable words of wisdom. Use your own experience as a source of inspiration for pursuing a career in film and more importantly, convey how specifically that experience has led you to the school you want to attend. Let the admissions department know you want that acceptance letter so badly you cannot live without it.

If it's any consolation, Chapman is still accepting applications to their graduate programs even though their priority deadline of February 1st has passed. I'm normally not one to tell others how to conduct themselves, Mao, but if I were you, I would high-tail it over to Chapman's web site at www.chapman.edu and initiate an online application. That way, the action would broaden your field from two to three applications. Plus, you won't have to wait until fall to reapply. If you agree with the USC professor's advice, now would be an excellent time to follow it.

Feel free to ask me any other questions you like. I hope this helps you.

Take care,

J.G.


----------



## Ryan C.

Yes, I was able to ask about my particular application. I was also able to verify that all of my official transcrips and other elements of my application were in. Finally, when I log into the online application website the message has changed to: 

We are reviewing your application. If transcripts or other important documentation is missing from your file in the Graduate Admission office, these items are listed below. Please periodically check the status for the most current information.

I am really on edge now.

Ryan


----------



## KelMo

I, too, just received my rejection letter from USC.  I applied to the Stark program, which I know is exceedingly competitive.

The thing that bugged me was the letter itself.  First, it was dated March 12, but I received it on March 8, which just seems odd and unprofessional.

The biggest thing, though, is that after saying "we're very competitive, lots of qualified students don't get in, blah blah blah" they spent an entire page explaining how "one" may not have gotten in because of GRE scores (which have to be a minimum of 1000, competitive over 1100).  This really really confused me because I had very good GRE scores (1390 if I remember correctly, which placed me in the 90th percentile in both math and verbal). 

Did anyone else receive a similar rejection letter from them?  I'm asking because I'm wondering if something got mixed up in my application packet/my scores never got sent from ETS or something. This just seemed like a very odd standard rejection letter.

The Stark program was sort of my step-child application (I applied to screenwriting at AFI and UCLA), so I wasn't necessarily expecting to get, but the specifics of the rejection letter are just really bothering me!

I'd love to hear others' experiences (whether similar or not).  I may try calling the admissions office on Monday, despite the fact the letter  *boldly says* not to contact them before mid May.


----------



## KelMo

UPDATE:

After reading Ryan C.'s post, I got onto USC's grad school application system and it seems my transcripts AND GRE scores were never received!!! WTF?! Ug, looks like it's going to be a fun Monday of calling people and trying to figure this all out.  Boo.


----------



## Ryan C.

KelMo,

When I log in the only thing the system shows as being received is the GRE scores. All of the transcrips are listed as not received-- BUT when I called them up they looked over the application and said everything had been received--- so, I am guessing that application system may not show everything. 

KelMo and SeattleCinemaniac: when you log in to the online application system, what does it say your status is?


----------



## Jayimess

I'm sorry to those who've received bad news, but just so you know, for the most part, rejection letters are form letters.

I received a rejection from UT-A when I never even applied.  I simply began the Texas Common App or whatever it's called. I never finished it or sent it, and the rejection letter cited similar stats and told me to consider applying next year.

As for the app status updates online, and this is only for last year, I was told that SCA doesn't use the damn thing.

Just saying.

Keep your heads up, guys, and try to figure out what went wrong so you can apply next year, like Seattle says.

I know it may seem easy for me to say, but I mean it.  I know how much film school means to the people who take the time to visit this site.

Best to all of you.

JMS


----------



## KelMo

It says my application is "incomplete."


----------



## SeattleCinemaniac

KelMo,

If it's any consolation, chances are excellent that USC does not keep up to date information on its graduation application status site. 

I say that because UCLA runs their program that way; they track application statuses up to and including the post mark deadline. After that, they focus all their energy on working through the pile of paper applications.

Most graduate schools are so busy reviewing paper applications, they don't have any time to update the status site. I wouldn't worry about USC not receiving your transcripts and test scores. In all probability, they got everything and just didn't indicate it on their site. Call if you like, but I say your application is complete.

I'm sorry you got the bad news. Do you have any other applications pending?

Have a good night,

J.G.


----------



## maozbrown

Yeah, my USC online application status is incomplete, but I called several months ago to make sure they received all of my materials. Still, it's scary to see "incomplete."

Hey Ryan, the message I get on the site is this:

The preliminary academic evaluation of your application is complete. Your file has been forwarded to your intended graduate program(s) for their review and admissions decision. You may check this website anytime for a status update.

Is that what yours said before this latest update? Did they change it right after you called?


----------



## Ryan C.

Maozbrown:

Interesting. I never saw that message. I could have missed it though so I wouldnt read to much into it. 

However, we both applied to the Production program. All of our materials are in, yet there is a different message. I have no idea what it means. 

So, if you got in, would USC be your first choice?


----------



## Jayimess

I'm telling you guys, the website doesn't matter.  Chapman and NYU seem to be the only ones who keep up with their data entry.

They will call or write you if they need something.

Try to keep calm...


----------



## maozbrown

Ryan,

USC is my top choice by default now since UCLA has not invited me for an interview. I had it coming though, because I was originally planning to apply only to USC and applied to UCLA the day before the deadline without putting much thought into it. I just reworked one of my USC writing samples into my UCLA statement of purpose and kind of threw together a film proposal. In a way it was irresponsible, but I didn't have much intention to go to UCLA anyway. I just kind of wanted a buffer for USC.

In my opinion, USC is the only school that would validate such a hefty investment. So yeah, it's been my top choice for a while. I tailored my USC personal statement specifically for the university and put a lot of effort into my writing samples (not to mention studying for the GRE, which is really a test of willpower since USC is the only heavyweight that asks for it anymore).


----------



## Ryan C.

I called up USC today and learned some cool news. My application is now at the admissions comittee and they are hoping to have all of the letters sent out by April 1st. 

Wow! The time has finally come!


----------



## grabbag

I suppose it shows one's serious commitment to USC that one would go through the trouble of studying for and taking the GRE, when none of the other top schools request it. ADMISSIONS at USC doesn't even unilaterally require it, if I'm not mistaken. "It's a departmental thing," I was told.


----------



## maozbrown

I think UCLA requires it if you have a GPA below 3.0, but that's it. To be fair, though, I don't think it carries much weight in your application to USC. And that sucks, because I actually did rather well after all that studying.


----------



## Jayimess

> Originally posted by grabbag:
> ADMISSIONS at USC doesn't even unilaterally require it, if I'm not mistaken. "It's a departmental thing," I was told.



It's for the Graduate School, not the School of Cinematic Arts. 

In other words, USC, not Cinematic.  You have to get a 1000 and have a 3.0 over your last two years of UG to get into USC.

It's your portfolio, creativity, resume, etc, that gets you into film school.


----------



## maozbrown

So there's no advantage to having a 1600 GRE score over a 1000?


----------



## Icarus Ascending

Okay. Remember before we were all completely psychotic? When we had "Common Sense"? Let us recall this "Common Sense" and engage it as we consider Maoz's question.

"There's no advantage in having a 1600 GRE score over a 1000?"

A reasonable question for a tightly-wound ball of anxiety (of which, yes, I am one). But I don't think we need a USC admissions person to answer our question. (Although if you need verification, you can check out a USC department head's answer to a similar question posted on John August's website some time ago.)

Of course having a 1600 GRE is an advantage. It's not as if the department doesn't see the score (they do), and it's not as if any serious person thinks intellect isn't helpful in making art (it is).

That said, this IS art school, not academia, so, excepting Critical Studies, scores are never the be-all and end-all.

In other words, if you got a 1600, great, it'll help. But as long as you have a 1100 or so, they'll look at your supplements, which gives you an extra-intellectual chance to shine.

So, if I may call the kettle black for a sec--relax. Yoga, Yoda, whatever helps. All will be answered soon enough. And what's the worst that happens? They say "no"?

There are many paths to enlightenment. Many paths.

--IA


----------



## maozbrown

With all due respect, Icarus, I'm not simply asking the question because I'm in an ephemeral state of anxious irrationality. 

I originally planned on applying to the Peter Stark Program and asked this very same question to an administrator from that department. She told me that there is no difference between a 1600 and an 1100 (the minimum for getting into that program).

I simply wanted to confirm this with other people, since my experience has been that administrators occasionally contradict themselves.

I am fully aware that having a 1600 GRE can only be advantageous with respect to the Graduate School (as it opens you up to more merit-based awards), but it seems absolutely plausible that the School of Cinematic Arts would not factor the GRE score into the film school application if it is intended only as a filter of eligibility.

That said, you're most likely right. My assumption is that the GRE score plays some role (albeit a minimal one) in the film school application package, but I would not be completely shocked if, in fact, the admissions committee for the Production program does not take it into account (especially since the administrator from the Stark Program said that is the case for that division).

I simply wanted confirmation, since Jayimess seems to be knowledgeable about this.


----------



## maozbrown

To be accepted to the USC Graduate School (of which, administratively, the School of Cinematic Arts is a part), you need a minimum 1000 GRE score. According to its web site, the Peter Stark Program requires a minimum 1100 to be considered for that particular program. If I recall correctly, the Production program doesn't specify a minimum GRE score, so it probably defaults to the Graduate School's...1000.

And I agree andinofilms...if the GRE score plays any role at all in assessing an applicant, it's most likely a very small role.


----------



## Icarus Ascending

Maoz et al,

Sorry if I seemed condescending earlier. There's just such a sense of panic wafting through the boards these days, ya know?

Rather than speculating or trusting one of the USC administrators, let us turn to Howard Rodman, chair of the MFA and BFA programs in screen and television writing at USC, for an answer. His description of an ideal candidate can be found by following this link:

http://johnaugust.com/archives/2005/how-to-get-into-film-school

The Google is my friend.

--IA


----------



## KelMo

Just an Update:

I spoke with admissions at Peter Stark and they did receive all of my materials, despite what the website said, so I didn't get in because of merit, which is much easier for me to deal with than an administrative snafu!

For all those still waiting to hear back: their form rejection letter is not the most well written document on the planet, but have hope, you were not the first person rejected!

Fingers crossed for everyone out there.


----------



## Jayimess

You need a 1000 on your GRE to get into USC, not the film school.

I didn't know Stark requires 1100, but as far as I know, the other disciplines don't put too much weight on it.

Here are my stats, though I hate to put them up here...but hey, I gotta look out for you guys.

Overall GPA:  3.27
Junior Senior GPA:  3.89 (I dropped out for five years after a year below 2.0, but then came back with all 4.0s for my last semesters, except my first semester back, when I got a 3.4)
GRE:  1290 composite (scored slightly higher on math than verbal, though I can't recall the exact figures), 4.5 writing

My classmates and I don't really discuss this stuff, because it doesn't matter.  It's the work you do here that matters.  But those whom I have spoken with have done the same, a little worse, a lot worse, or better.

A 1600/6 and a 4.0 won't pave the way to film school if you're seriously lacking creativity.

Period.

Keep a cool head, y'all.


----------



## Jables

Got my form rejection letter for the Stark Program today. As soon as I saw it today, I knew what it was, so that definitely softened the blow. The form letter, indeed, was as awful as described here.


----------



## filmschoolorbust

Is no one here interested in trading personal statements? Now that notification time is upon us I really want to see how my statement stacks up.


----------



## SeattleCinemaniac

Filmschoolorbust,

I'm going to level with you. When it comes to trading personal statements, I strongly recommend you NOT to do so. The reason I object to the idea so strongly has to do with the rigorous anti-plagiarism policies that any accredited higher education institution enforces. 

If I were to disclose the contents of my personal statement to ANYONE else, the admissions department could read that document and say, "Hmm, this statement looks suspiciously similar to the one submitted by this other applicant." Since there is no way to tell who plagiarized whom and graduate schools lack the budget, interest, and time to properly investigate such matters, common sense dictates that the solution they implement is to send rejection letters to both applicants. Unfortunately, I don't have any statistics or other hard evidence to support my claim. That's just my opinion.

If you want to run that risk by swapping personal statements, be my guest. For my sake, I prefer to improve my application on my own. Color me paranoid over under sideways down. That's just my policy.

You have my respect for applying. Most people simply do not realize how much courage, determination, and fortitude it takes to make it even this far, much less get accepted. Should you find yourself rejected, the best recommendation I can make to you (or anyone, for that matter) is to add experiences to your resume, expand your field of schools to which you apply the next time, and keeping blasting those applications at those schools until at least one of them accepts.

I hope this helps.

Have a good night,

J.G.


----------



## Jayimess

What he said.  Don't do it.


----------



## redpokiepenguin

Dear all,

I too got my rejection letter which is ironic considering I just got back FROM USC. Literally...got back 2 hours ago. It had the general stats of why my GRE/GPA, etc. might not have been up to par. Really I feel like they're just trying to decrease some of the calls asking "Why didn't I get in?" 

I'm not really bummed. I wanted to really go, but I like other places better. Also, the Director I spoke to said that people usually don't get in the 1st time, so keep on trucking folks.


----------



## maozbrown

Hey redpokiepenguin,

I'm sorry to hear that, but it's good that you still have options. Which program did you apply to at USC?


----------



## Allen Ho

Does anyone know if USC interviews people?


----------



## maozbrown

I was told they don't.


----------



## Allen Ho

That's kind of weird...considering they don't ask for a portfolio submission.


----------



## Jables

USC is definitely the most detached application process that I've had. They don't ask for much, and then never really talk to you. At least most of the other schools have phone interviews or in-person interviews with candidates.


----------



## Ryan C.

I called up USC today and learned some cool news. My application is now at the admissions comittee and they are hoping to have all of the letters sent out by April 1st. 

Wow! The time has finally come!


----------



## Jayimess

USC phased out interviews a few years ago.  They feel that the new method is more fair.

They also don't require previous experience with filmmaking, so they don't need to see reels, either.  Chapman does the same thing, though they may ask for additional materials from applicants later on in the admissions process.

Basically, they focus on applicants' ability to tell stories and express themselves in methods other than filmmaking.  It is assumed that you've never touched a camera or an Avid keyboard before.  This allows for talented storytellers who may not yet be filmmakers to attend, whereas other schools such as AFI require loads of experience.  For those who have extensive production resumes, it might seem unfair, but I don't look at it that way.

I've mentioned before, it was strange to have to take basic classes that reinforced things I already know, but those of us with experience just helped those without it, and by the end of the semester, everyone's made several films...got the basics, and is aware of what they need to focus on.

I think it's a pretty cool approach.


----------



## dragonball

Has anyone got acceptance from Peter Stark Producing Program? I have not got any phone call from them yet.

As I live in Japan, rejection letter would arrrive later than you in the U.S.


----------



## Russell Blanchard

no word from stark yet here.....


----------



## Jables

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> USC phased out interviews a few years ago.  They feel that the new method is more fair.
> 
> They also don't require previous experience with filmmaking, so they don't need to see reels, either.  Chapman does the same thing, though they may ask for additional materials from applicants later on in the admissions process.
> 
> Basically, they focus on applicants' ability to tell stories and express themselves in methods other than filmmaking.  It is assumed that you've never touched a camera or an Avid keyboard before.  This allows for talented storytellers who may not yet be filmmakers to attend, whereas other schools such as AFI require loads of experience.  For those who have extensive production resumes, it might seem unfair, but I don't look at it that way.
> 
> I've mentioned before, it was strange to have to take basic classes that reinforced things I already know, but those of us with experience just helped those without it, and by the end of the semester, everyone's made several films...got the basics, and is aware of what they need to focus on.
> 
> I think it's a pretty cool approach.



Ya, I wasn't really knocking how they do it, but I can see how it comes off like that online. I just felt my contact with USC was completely minimalist compared to the other schools I've applied to. Literally the only contact I had was sending in my app, and getting a rejection letter. I guess personally I was more surprised at how little material they wanted, even from a story-telling perspective compared to the other schools. I can understand it though, they get a ton of applications for each program, and it's a ton of stuff to read through.


----------



## maozbrown

I'll most likely apply for the coming Spring semester if I don't get in for this Fall (I'll have a few additions to my resume and portfolio).

I was wondering if anyone else plans on doing this as well if they don't get good news from USC in a few weeks.

Also, if there's anyone out there currently enrolled in the USC MFA Production program, how are Spring enrollees absorbed into the program? Is there a situation where everyone makes friends in the Fall and then the Spring enrollees need to play catch up? How much interaction is there between those who start in the Fall and those who start in the Spring?


----------



## Glenn Jason

Jayimess or anyone else:

any word on when applicants for the directing program will hear about a decision? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## maozbrown

Glenn,

Ryan C said that he was told they're trying to get decisions out by April 1st. An administrator at USC told me it will be some time in April.


----------



## Jayimess

I believe that I got my waitlist letter from USC around April 9th or 10th...but I'm Screenwriting.

Re: the Spring/Fall thang...

This is a copy paste from PMs I had on the same topic.

The whole Spring-Fall thing...I was just talking about this. 

The disadvantage of coming in the spring is that you don't meet all of the other programs' incoming students at orientation and in 507. So, you won't make early bonds with the writers and the Starkies.

There is no stigma that I know of, though it seems that the people who are offered Spring admit over Fall seem to think that people will think less of them. Not true. After all, you still got into USC. There's not going to be some asterisk on your diploma...much like the waitlist, which I am a proud veteran of. 

It's just harder to network, that's all.

I was discussing the spring admit thing tonight at Zemeckis, and here are some more thoughts.

Spring admits get the entire summer to prep for 508, instead of just winter break.

Spring admits are kind of isolated, because they're the only ones starting in the spring. Every other discipline is knee deep in advanced work, while they're still getting their feet wet, so we're crazy busy. None of us throw parties anymore, unlike last semester, when there was something every weekend. 

It's kind of like moving to a new school in the middle of the year...it's not about partying, it's about meeting and networking...like I said, we have 507 together in the fall, and we have an entire day devoted to our orientation, where everyone mingles and stuff, they throw a bbq and stuff.

The ONLY spring admit I know I met on this site, and I've only seen her two or three times.

So, here's my final analysis.

If spring admit is all they're offering, take it. 

If you get in for fall, think long and hard about deferring.

Hope that's helpful.


----------



## Jayimess

And btw, regarding the "lack of contact" thing...

I NEVER called a single school throughout my application process last year.  I sent my apps, and when I heard from UCLA via email, I crapped my pants and made travel plans for NYC for the interview.  When I got a call from AFI during a production class, my class crapped their pants with me and I made travel plans for DC for the interview.

I never emailed, I never called, I didn't even send Thank You cards after my interviews, which I've heard I was supposed to do.  

I just let the people make their decisions, because I thought that my calls wouldn't speed the process along, and might possibly draw negative attention to me.

I found typos in my apps, and I freaked.  I even put the little UCLA yellow postcard on my fridge.

I'm not sure if it hurts you to nag at them, or if it's viewed as being proactive.  I've heard with Chapman, persistent calling/emailing is viewed as determination.  Other schools clearly state that you should not contact them.

But it definitely doesn't make things go faster than they've always gone, and it definitely hinders your capacity to get your mind off the insanity of acceptance season.

So, aside from Thank You cards, I say put down your cell phones, and log out of your email.  They're working hard to get you your answers.

Just thought I'd share that.

Try and keep calm, folks...April is almost here.


----------



## Jables

That's unfortunately how most of the weaker programs work Bartleby, that's how they get more quality students by pushing their deadlines ahead of the more prestigious schools, forcing them to act. It's not just film, one of my other professors who did Journalism mentioned the same thing to me.


----------



## Icarus Ascending

Thank You cards? Really?? Did anybody here do that???

Never would have thought of such a thing.

--IA


----------



## placebo

Jayimess,

Thanks for that note. I too have no plans to call or email any school and instead just bide my time, suffering quietly. Unless what you say about Chapman is true...

I was also glad to hear you found typos in your apps and that it didn't turn out to be a deal breaker. I found one about a month ago and my heart sank. One stupid wrong letter ruins a word. It's all the more annoying that I do some copyediting work at my job.


----------



## Bartleby Fink

I wasn't aware that Chapman was one of the weaker programs...

Where's Winter when you need advice?


----------



## Jayimess

Bartleby, 

By "weaker," I assume "newer" and "less well-known" was the intended meaning.  Chapman has most of AFI's faculty and AMAZING facilities.

However, it's only a 12yr old program, which is new by comparison to the "big five."

Because it's new, it doesn't have the "film school brand" that others do, such as AFI, Columbia, NYU, UCLA, and USC, or decades of tradition and successful alums.

But it's a hard program to get into, and I look forward to their alumni successes.  A producing grad I met started a job here in LA the Monday after she graduated...they had a Kodak winner last year.

All the same, those so-called weakening factors I mentioned above, in addition to the not quite LA location probably influence both the early admissions offers, and the late final deadline.  You can apply months later than the other schools, even with priority.

It is perfectly plausible to get rejected from the fall deadlines, then apply to Chapman in late May...who knows if you'll get in, of course.

I can't tell you about the industry's POV on the school, but I can tell you that when I told people here at SC that my friend who came to my classes with me last week got into Chapman, they weren't nonplussed.  They offered sincere congratulations.


So, point is, they'll wait for ya...that's what Winter told me when my friend got in.


----------



## Jayimess

IA

Apparently Thank You cards are de rigeur.  Just not in my universe.

Jables...

Admittedly, it was just one typo...but a blaring one, to me.  I still don't know how Final Draft missed the missing 'e' on "waste."

Grrr.


Glad to be assistance to you guys.  Those of us that were on this forum last year talk about how this place saved our lives...especially if you're not surrounded people who either support your dreams, or make an effort to even understand them.

So...point is, I've been there, so stop thanking me.


----------



## RedHen007

I'm also waiting on USC. There was a small problem with my application (they never got my written recommendation) so someone from the office called me last week and we settled it.

She also told me that Production applicants are going to get their applications between April 1-10.

She also said she didn't know how many people applied this year to that program, but last year it was 350.

Best of luck to everyone here. Btw this is my first post, I discovered this site a week ago and love everything about it. I hope we can all eventually meet up and even network though the connections we make here.


----------



## filmschoolorbust

Maybe a discussion regarding something other than the impending admissions decision is in order. I suppose it's understandable that people don't want to share the actual text of their personal statement and writing samples, but I was wondering if production folk would be willing to talk about what they wrote about for their character profile and emotional experience.

As for me...

Character Profile: An atheist security guard at a famous cathedral in Italy who experiences a resurgence of faith when he faces the possibility of being laid off and dismissed from the church...sort of implying he believed all along.

Emotional Experience: Breaking the high school record for the mile run when I was on the track & field team. I wrote it sort of in the style of a poem describing my thoughts while I was actually running the race.


----------



## PeterYao

hrm interesting, i'd love to share the actual text of my stories but it is a public forum, i dunno how ppl will respond to spamming 

for the character profile i think i screwed up big time, i thought of a better character sketch like the day after i sent it...anyways i wrote it in a short story fairy tale style, a deaf character named short and wide cause he can only make 2 faces, who went through an existentialist break down and became obsessed with breaking the social contract of the town he lives in

emotional experience i wrote in a screen play format...it's about the attempted kidnapping on me when i was around 6 or 7 years old...after the failed attempt kidnapping experience, the boy floats through a few years of his childhood and found out the kidnapping experience was something beyond himself, it was part of an international child slave trade located in thailand during the 1980s

usc said we can write about anything so heh i went alittle crazy...im alittle worried that my character profile doesn't fit the assignment of a character sketch, i wanted to write a story more...and now i have my regrets T.T


----------



## maozbrown

Peter, it seems like your emotional experience should make up for any deficiency in your character profile (if there really is any).


----------



## filmschoolorbust

Sounds really interesting Peter!


----------



## Ryan C.

I called up USC today and learned some cool news. My application is now at the admissions comittee and they are hoping to have all of the letters sent out by April 1st. 

Wow! The time has finally come!


----------



## RedHen007

character: middle aged immigrant wife who grew up in an middle eastern country admiring marilyn monroe and trying to simulate her lifestyle until she comes to ameirca to see it was all just false

emotional: the moments just before my first movie screened in my local home town, my nervousness, anxiety, happiness, etc.

I'm curious, on the topic of the PORTFOLIO what would they be looking for? I'm fresh out of Undergrad (havent even graduated yet) and other than class projects, I have done two full length features that i premiered locally in my hometown, that is all.

What other type of experience have you guys gained and highlighted in your applications?


----------



## maozbrown

I'm like you, RedHen007...fresh out of college (I did take a year off from college, but I didn't work on anything creative during my time off, as I was volunteering). I majored in English.

I have one long film, two short films (one of them a documentary), two unproduced screenplays (one feature and one short), one feature-length script that I'm working on, two teleplays (for the same show, so I made it one entry), a bunch of video segments I made for my college's public affairs show (which I listed as one entry), and an essay I submitted to a contest.

There's a few awards peppered throughout. Overall, I'm not sure how I stack up, but I don't think quantity is that important. Sure, they want to know that, as a supposedly creative person, you're constantly creating, but I don't think that means you need to be punching out a film every month (especially if you don't have much of a background in film/video).


----------



## filmschoolorbust

I noticed maozbrown said he won a few awards. Is that the case for everyone?

I've made a few films, but I never actually won anything. I got my stuff screened. Is that good enough?




Who else here has won awards and stuff?


----------



## Ryan C.

Andio:

Great story. How did you present the Character Profile- as a narrative short story?

I think weaving into the Personal Statement a metaphor for who you are is brilliant. How difficult was it to distill that down. I ask because there are so many different aspects to who we are. Finding the major themes that unite these aspects can be difficult-- but very rewarding.


----------



## andinofilms

I don't think you need to worry about that, FSB.  I do have a film background and some awards but I kept it very silent, because two USC professors advise me not to brag too much about what I've done; otherwise, they will wonder why would you want to go to film school if you've achieved so much already.  USC unlike other schools are not so interested in your achievements as a filmmaker, but your achievements as a person who is passionate enough to become a filmmaker.  

You are fine, my friend ... and remember, less is more sometimes.


----------



## andinofilms

Thanks Ryan,

I did present it in a short story form. When you read it, I sounds like a movie trailer, that describes his emotional and psychological struggles as a result of his identity conflict. 

As for the personal statement, I guess the most difficult part is to find that specific moment that could symbolize what you are about, but let me tell you that once you find it, everything flows naturally because it comes from your heart.


----------



## Ryan C.

On another note:

Is anyone going to First Look this year? Its happening March 29th and 30th. I will be going to the screenings both days. Anyone else? 

You can RSVP here:

http://cinema.usc.edu/students/festivals-and-distributi.../first-look-2008.htm


----------



## maozbrown

I agree with andino.

Awards are something that can only help you, as long as you don't dwell on them too much (this is actually kind of funny, because my emotional event is about winning an award, but I'll get to that later). I simply made brief mention of awards each of my creative works had won, and left it at that. I did, however, make a point to add how many entries had been submitted (1st place out of X entries). I think I have better reason to do this than andino would, since my academic background is not in film, and I have not had any formal instruction in filmmaking. Anyone can throw together short stories, scripts, and videos, but sometimes a little recognition helps to convey potential.

As for my emotional experience, I wrote about how I backpacked through Europe at the age of 17. I was videotaping my travels with the goal of composing a travelogue of my experience and submitting the finished product to film festivals in order to win my first award. That was my priority. I was set on winning my first award. On the night that marked the halfway point of the trip, I was mugged (pretty typical, I know) and lost my camcorder and six hours of footage. The funny little plot twist is that I ended up winning that first award anyway with a short screenplay I wrote about the experience...so mission accomplished.

I obviously present it in a slightly more poignant way in the actual piece. Come to think of it, maybe that does constitute boasting about an award, but I think the story surrounding it is proper validation. I guess we'll see...

~2 more weeks....


----------



## Jayimess

1.  I'll be at First Look.  I went to the 508 screenings on Friday, and they were impressive, so I can't wait to see the theses.

2.  I also wove a thematic metaphor into my personal narrative.

3.  I had not won any awards at my time of application, but I don't think it's boastful to put them on your portfolio list or your resume.

Good luck, all.


----------



## Glenn Jason

I'm of the opinion that if there is any place to put your awards and honors, it's on an application. If you don't put them there, how would they know? The personal statement might be an occasion to show a little about how you might think you've accomplished a little bit but you have SO very far to go. It's all in tone and execution. That's what I did, and I'm not an authority. I haven't gotten in yet


----------



## Ryan C.

Jayimess:

Do you have any idea what the feature film at First Look is. Its being shown Friday evening. Is it a student film?


----------



## Jayimess

Ryan,

No clue.  This is my first time!  I'll be at all of the Production screenings but the first group on Saturday morning, when I'll be working on First Pitch (the screenwriters' equivalent.)  I'm sure we'll see each other.

I'm really excited.

The animation First Look is on Thursday, April 3rd at 730, try to make it if you can...


----------



## filmschoolorbust

Glenn, how many/what kind of awards do you have?


----------



## Glenn Jason

Between academic honor and creative awards, maybe 8-10.


----------



## Jayimess

> Originally posted by Ryan C.:
> Jayimess:
> 
> Do you have any idea what the feature film at First Look is. Its being shown Friday evening. Is it a student film?



A new 35mm print of Raiders of the Lost Ark.


----------



## Ryan C.

Cool! I will be attending. I just got a reconfirmation email today. It sounds like the theater will be full. 

Ryan


----------



## filmschoolorbust

You're not going to believe this...

I just called the USC graduate production program and asked them when they're mailing out decision letters. The guy said by May 1st. Apparently, early April is when UNDERGRADUATES hear...

May 1st???

How could it possibly take that long??


I mean...USC has one of the earlier application deadlines AND they don't ask for film submissions. How is it that NYU and Columbia allow for 30-minute reels and still get back to their applicants more than a month earlier?

Only three possible explanations: 

1) USC gets a lot more applicants than any other school. (From what I see on this forum, I don't think that's true. Also, since USC is the only big film school that requires the pain-in-the-butt GRE, it probably gets written off a lot of the time). 

2) They're plain lazy.

3) They're just really really thorough in their review process.


Ugh...frustrating.


----------



## Icarus Ascending

And USC advances yet another notch on my Death List.

I'm really trying to let my feelings about their program remain unaffected by truly special manner in which treat their applicants.

For anyone looking for a fun way to spend an afternoon, I suggest the following: 1) compose an e-mail to the SCA requesting clarification on, say, USC's screenwriting curriculum; 2) read the auto-reply informing you that USC has ceased to answer its e-mail altogether and that you should call; 3) call; 4) after SCA admissions tells you that they don't know the answer to this or, frankly, any question, write down the number they give you (the SW department); 5) call THAT number; 6) carefully maintain your composure as the undergraduate who answers the SW phone tells you that she doesn't know the answer, says that you're not allowed to talk to the person who DOES know the answer, questions why you even WANT to know the answer, and hangs up. 

AFI is warm and wonderful, and UCLA is at least courteous and helpful. USC won't let you sit in on any classes because you may bribe the professor and gain illicit admission. No kidding.

--IA


----------



## Jayimess

Who told you that?  People sit in all the time, this semester and last.

You just have to make arrangements.

Though I can't speak for admissions because I never contacted them during my application process, but I can definitely confirm that the SW office is a little crazy right now, even for those of us who already go here, especially in the graduate division.  Our advisor has appointments with every student all day, every day, every twenty minutes, and a friend of mine just told me they're an hour behind.  We can't even get in right now.

Ask me questions...I'll do my best to answer them, Icarus.

Don't let some administrative BS make you discount an entire program...I'm not trying to convince you one way or another, but the phone tag you played today doesn't reflect properly on the program I've been in since August.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi

Is there still room to attend tonight?


----------



## Ryan C.

I called up USC today and learned some cool news. My application is now at the admissions comittee and they are hoping to have all of the letters sent out by April 1st. 

Wow! The time has finally come!


----------



## Icarus Ascending

The officious douche who answered the SW department phone told me that.

She said, pointedly, that IF I were admitted, THEN I could call back, and MAYBE we could set something up at that time. I couldn't believe what I was hearing. I explained that I couldn't wait for admissions to render a decision, that I had exactly enough money for a single cross-country trip, and that the trip was already set for early April. This, she said, was my problem. Then she hung up.

If you know of some douche-bypass route that would end with me sitting in on a class, trust me, I'd be extremely grateful.

Here's the thing: we SWing applicants are disadvantaged by the fact that schools can't release student screenplays like they can student films. It's important to me to see both what students are writing and what they're being taught. (Looking back on that sentence, it seems like the obvious thing in which *every* applicant would be interested.)

There's so much I like about USC on paper. I'd really like an opportunity to see it in three glorious dimensions with eyes, like A****aka's, "unclouded by hate."

--Icarus


----------



## Jayimess

Bandar, I'm sitting in Leavey waiting before I go over.  I'm going to PM you my number, I have two guests that aren't coming, you're welcome to take one or both of those spots.

Seriously!

Edited, I sent it to your hotmail account.


----------



## Jayimess

Icarus,

Perhaps I'm mistaken, but I've seen it happen both semesters.  Maybe you need to contact specific professors...or, like my friend who was interviewing for AFI and sat in on three of my classes while she was here, you just need to have a student "in," as I checked with my profs first.


However, I can't say that I think sitting in on a writing class will be extremely beneficial to you...in my feature class, you would simply be listening to us workshop the first 100 pages of our screenplays, which you haven't read.

The thing about a writing program is that it's not "sold" the same way a production program might be...seeing amazing student films makes one think, "I want to go there if they can do stuff like this!"  Writers, on the other hand, are mostly at the mercy of their own mind.


----------



## Icarus Ascending

Jayiness,

I tend to think that the nature/quality of teachers and students is far more important in a writing program than in a production program.

See, in a production program, so much of what you're buying is access to equipment, facilities, etc.--none of which depends upon other people. But in a writing program, the *only* things you're paying for are the community and the instructors. That's the stuff you need a tour of.

Frankly, I think seeing folks workshop the first 100 pages of something I haven't read would be reasonably informative. I've been through enough workshops to know what I do and do not benefit from. For me, workshopping approach is of paramount significance.

--Icarus


----------



## maozbrown

filmschoolorbust,

If the guy you talked to said "by May 1st", then the admissions committee could still be aiming for early April. May 1st might just be the date by which they absolutely must notify applicants.

I'm still expecting to hear in the next week or two.


----------



## Jayimess

That's the thing...we all are choosing our second year schedules right now, and each professor is different.  I have my own ways as well, and there are plenty of profs here that do things differently.  You're going to school to learn from more than one person, and that means more than one approach...so you can find what works for you.

There's no USC script formula that gets hammered down our mouths...each of the profs here, and the students, are different...so you will learn in different ways.  The only constant is you.


----------



## Icarus Ascending

Jayimess,

You make a good point.

The bottom line, however, is that I want to get a feel for a place. This doesn't strike me as an exotic or outlandish request, which is why the SW girl's reaction left me so befuddled.

--Icarus

P.S. I just now realised that I've been misspelling your name, that it's JayiMess, not JayiNess. My deepest apologies.


----------



## filmschoolorbust

I hope you're right maozbrown.

I can't keep waiting like this...


----------



## PeterYao

ya the deadline is driving me INSANE as well, looks like it can't be helped...

i know it's a lot of money but i think too many people are too concerned with the programs each school provides...maybe i'm just talking to myself here, but through my research on grad schools and interview with couple of people...it seems like all the programs is going to be GOOD if you get into the top film schools in the country...

i find that it's almost pointless to do any extra research...during school if you can hook up with 1 or 2 classmates, you're set with a career as long as you guys work at it, if you can hook up with the entire student body, then there's a chance to start a movement...that's all it really matters...if there's no collaborations...no matter how good the program, it's a waste of money cause it's no different from using the money to start an independent career...

to me the best research for grad schools is to know who the applicants are...cause that's the best way to see if you can find yourself a partner/team in the future...the irony of it all is of course...no one can really get that information, we're all at the mercy of a controlled chaos

here i go with my philosophical bs again...

"Don't make a promise when you are in joy. Don't reply when you are sad. Don't take decision when you are angry."  

chill out yo~ time is just a man made creation, what you have inside and the connection with others is the reality


----------



## Jayimess

> Originally posted by Icarus Ascending:
> 
> 
> The bottom line, however, is that I want to get a feel for a place. This doesn't strike me as an exotic or outlandish request.
> 
> --Icarus
> 
> P.S. I just now realised that I've been misspelling your name, that it's JayiMess, not JayiNess. My deepest apologies.



I didn't notice, don't worry about the misspelling.

It's more outlandish than you think...very few of my classmates came here beforehand.  Several only applied here.

The feel you get by visiting as an applicant in the middle of spring semester is no indication of what it will be like this fall as a student...

Seriously.  

Peter's post has a lot of wisdom.


----------



## maozbrown

I would think visiting is a good idea not only to get a feel for the program, but also for the school at large. I mean, you're not just going to be an SCA screenwriting student...you're going to be a Trojan, right? I made a point to walk around the whole university and talk to students, undergraduate and graduate, about what it's like to attend USC...how accessible are the sporting events? What kinds of open lectures are there? Is the neighborhood really that dangerous? Where are the best apartments? How much interaction is there among different departments?

I also went to the Graduate School to inquire in person about scholarships and got some privileged information as reward for my extra effort. I also checked out clubs and organizations in which I can see myself getting involved.

Visiting is key.


----------



## Icarus Ascending

Peter, Jayimess, Maoz, et al.,

I think we all just have different decision-making styles. Which is okay.

--Icarus


----------



## maozbrown

Actually, Icarus, I think I'm in your camp on this one.


----------



## Jayimess

I don't see anything wrong with visiting.

I don't see anything wrong with NOT visiting.

Going to football games was not even on my radar when I was considering film schools, nor was the undergraduate experience.  That said, I went to a mostly commuter school without a football team, so I didn't think it was a priority.

I went strictly on instinct after reviewing each of the programs' standards, reputations, requirements, and flexibility.

I don't do student life here.  I go to film school, and that is my life as a student at USC.

We're all different.  I was simply trying to communicate that it's okay if you can't visit, not establish an I'm right, you're wrong camp.


If you think that makes me, and countless others who came here without conducting a deep situational analysis of the school, reckless fools, so be it.  

I was fortunate enough to have a choice among schools, and I chose USC.


I have not one regret, and I pinch myself to ensure the reality of my dream each and every day.

So perhaps reckless works for me.



I did get a season ticket for football, though...and it was cool.


----------



## Icarus Ascending

Aghk! What is happening to this thread?! If anyone is calling anyone else foolish, reckless, or any similar epithet, let him raise his hand and make himself known.

Me, I just like visiting things.

 

--Icarus Ascending

P.S. Jayimess, you are much-loved on these fora.

P.P.S. I am allergic to sporting events.

P.P.P.S. I, too, don't give a crap about student life for grad school.

P.P.P.S. I wonder if there are a lot of fraternity jokes about Greek Trojans.


----------



## maozbrown

Yeah, I wasn't calling anyone foolish. I just think it's not so "outlandish" to want to visit a program, even if it is a screenwriting program...just voicing my opinion on these glorious fora.

As for me... Student life is important. I want to be able to get involved if my schedule allows for it, and I want to meet students from other departments.

I like me some football and basketball.

And it was definitely beneficial to talk with the administrators at the Graduate School about scholarships, housing, etc. I loved the vibe I got from USC...the film school and the university in whole.


----------



## Jayimess

Maoz, I was simply stating that it's more outlandish than Icarus may think to visit...perhaps I wouldn't have sparked your terse use of quotation marks if I hadn't used Icarus' own words, and perhaps used my own..."unusual," perhaps?

as in...

"It's more unusual than you think to visit, Icarus.  Most of my classmates didn't visit before applying, and many only applied to USC."

Is that better?

For how poorly I must be conveying this, USC probably regrets admitting me as a writer, but I'll say this one more time, before stepping away from this bristly conversation before it's not just my school's faculty Icarus is calling "douche..."

We're all different.  There's nothing wrong with visiting, but it's not necessary to visit in order to make an informed decision.

Perhaps if last year, my other schools hadn't interviewed me in DC and NYC, two weeks apart, I would have been able to bop over to LA from Ohio to stroll  around USC trying to figure out if I would fit in.

But I wasn't.  And many, many more applicants than not simply cannot afford to travel to each of their prospective campuses.  International students, just broke people, people who can't take vacations from the jobs they'll be quitting if accepted...

As many of those people visit this site and read these posts, I feel it's important to mention...okay, reiterate...that lack of visiting is no reason not to apply or accept an offer of admission.

This school rocks socks.  The retention rate is astronomical.

And I can tell you this...attending classes right now will not be a clear predictor of your experience.  Watching people workshop the first 100 pages of their first feature may be interesting to you, but to the students who wrote it, there is a semester long level of trust among classmates that you haven't earned yet, so it *may* be viewed as an intrusion.  I don't know...I've never had anyone sit in on my feature class.  

The professors change each semester, as do the students.  The professors teaching feature right now, teaching thesis, will not be teaching them next year, and you have no idea who will be in class with you...and I agree, the people in the class matter just as much as the person teaching it.


I'm sorry, Maoz, but in all honesty, student housing didn't matter to me a whit.

Few of us live near campus, only two people I know live in campus housing, and one of them is there because it's free because he's an RA...graduate housing is hard to find and overpriced, and I'm past the point in my life where I want a meal plan.

When I rarely find time for life outside of schoolwork, it's either spent far from USC or at the constant stream of amazing USC SCA activities, such as First Look this weekend, where I had the pleasure of meeting forum member Ryan C., or finally doing laundry.  So the clubs don't matter to me.  I don't 'get involved' with anything outside of film school.  There's not even time to hold a job.

If I had come here last spring and gotten attached to this ideal of a super social Greek activity filled existence, then I would've been sorely disappointed, and perhaps even resentful, when I couldn't find the time to make that kind of life happen because graduate school requires so much of me.

But I came here to work.  And learn.  And that's what I do, and I love my life.

As a lifelong athlete, I get the sports thing, but I didn't need to come to campus to find out that I could get my season ticket for football online, and that every single USC student can go to any other sporting events as long as they have an ID...I just looked on the website.


----------



## maozbrown

Regarding my use of quotations, I wasn't pointing at you to mock you. I was just referencing the use of the word in previous discourse. That's the disadvantage of online conversations, I suppose.

But, again, speaking for myself... talking to the professors about teaching methods was hugely advantageous to my decision-making (which, I should add, resulted in my decision that USC is the only school that
comes close to validating the questionable investment that is graduate film school).

Sure, it's not absolutely necessary to visit. And sure, it's a hefty trip (I came from New Jersey). But hey, if you're willing to drop more than $100k for film school, then the trip to visit is important, which is why I saved up for it. Your point is well taken, though.

I'm not interested in student housing. I am interested, however, in living in an apartment near campus (if possible), which is what I inquired about. I'm also not interested in Greek Life, and I don't anticipate having time to participate
in the Graduate Student Senate. I am, however, interested in getting involved in the Jewish community on campus (something that is very important for me) and joining the ping pong club to help burn off some of the excess stress that will inevitably accompany film school.

Just to clarify, I wasn't on a mission when visiting USC to inquire about athletics. I was far more interested in more pressing matters.


----------



## Jayimess

Online conversations...guaranteed to be misconstrued.

I'm glad we had this talk in the public forum, though...it will probably help a lot of people to see why they should spend the money on a visit, but not hate themselves if they can't.

Another thing worth noting is that I always assumed that the interviews would take place on the campuses, but I was wrong.  So I ended up dropping over $2K on two trips in two weeks...AFI in DC was cheaper because I could drive and it was on a weekend, but it still wasn't cheap.  Perhaps if I hadn't applied to such different programs, then I would've needed a visit to differentiate, but I have wanted to go to USC for as long as I've known film schools existed.  

I wasn't so naive to go here because of childish dream, though...among AFI, UCLA and USC, the program here almost seems like it was made just for me...and flexible beyond even that.  

Though I probably would've gone to UCLA if I was being swayed by beauty!  Or Chapman if I was looking for a carbon copy of my hometown!

;-)


Glad we got through to each other, Maoz.

Email notifications from this site have provided a welcome distraction this semester!


----------



## PeterYao

ya i visited the AFI and USC campus as well...i saw the whole thing pretty quick to save money...i didn't bothered to talked to the instructors b/c it's kinda like watching a good film, from the first 5-10 mins of the film, you can tell it's going to be a good movie or not...

both schools is like a good film, to me there's no point going into further details, grad school is going to be about 1) getting in first 2) work with classmates...of course i have a preference...and that's AFI...but the decision is really out of my hands, and i dont have enough information on this year's applicants to know things for sure

all i know for sure is that i have never been this jittery in my entire life lol, not even close, i'm already getting a good education


----------



## Ryan C.

I called up USC today and learned some cool news. My application is now at the admissions comittee and they are hoping to have all of the letters sent out by April 1st. 

Wow! The time has finally come!


----------



## mikebens03

so i called the usc directing program...

they told me that decision letters go out some time between mid april and early may...didn't even say may 1st.

so we got some more time to wait


----------



## Ryan C.

I got back from First Look at USC early this morning. Over the course of the weekend I saw about 47 student thesis films. I thought of all of you here on the forum and wished you could have seen what I saw. Even better than taking a tour of the campus is seeing all the finished films from students who went through the same process we want to go through. 

First off it needs to be said that the sound design of the films were spot on. Simply amazing! Sound may be one the unsung strengths of USC. Also, after what I saw, I cannot disagree more with the assessment Film School Confidential gave to USC as churning out students who produce films that are technically flawless but lacking in soul. The films I saw had heart, passion and beauty. But not all of them- there were also films with unimaginative stories and two dimensional characters. They tended to be undergraduate films and involved guns and blood. A film festival with 47 student films is a true democratic process. 

There were some films that were simply amazing! One, Monsoon, left me with tears. Unbelievable to think it was a student produced film. 

Other impressions: I felt at home on campus and mixing with the students. I thought the overall atmosphere was very friendly and supportive. I was left with the impression that USC is one VERY well connected school with strong ties to the industry. With the construction of the new cinema complex underway and already looking quite impressive, it felt like these are very exciting times for USC. 

I was left only more excited and nervous about getting in. I don't think we will be hearing back about our applications for a while. I was told that the committee with not be meeting again until next week. No decisions have been made.


----------



## ajfortenbacher

I've heard that USC doesn't interview applicants in person, but they have interviewed some over the phone.  Who all has been interviewed over the phone?


----------



## Ryan C.

I have not been interviewed over the phone. I don't know anyone who has.


----------



## Jayimess

Hey, RYAN!

Sorry I didn't make it back to see more films on Sunday, I was fervently writing till about five am.  I hope you stayed warm in the wind whilst snacking on those tasty vittles.

I'm so glad you had fun...wish I could've caught "Monsoon!"  I saw the DVD in the writing office today when I was receiving my thesis assignment.

That book I would've loaned you (if I had made it) is "Making Movies Work," by P. Boorstin.

Awesome for the "PSYCHO" shower scene storyboards alone...but also for much more.

See you soon.



And I don't know anyone who interviewed exclusive of the Stark program...I've heard about PR having the occasional phone interview, but USC phased the interviews out several years ago.


----------



## Ryan C.

Jayimess,

Remember how we were talking about that one film that is like, "Wow, I can't believe that is a student film?" For me Monsoon is that film. See if you can find a copy. 

Yep, I will find a copy of that book. Sounds great. 

So, I noticed allot of the films were written and directed by the same person. Do you think many of those students came out of the same writing/directing program you are in?



How is the waiting game going for everyone? For me, I have had few nights where I just couldn't fall asleep. April 15th is coming very, very soon.


----------



## louvonsalome

I was interviewed over the phone, but it was very informal (but also very cordial and professional). I didn't get a sense that if you don't get interviewed over the phone that it matters in relation to your chances of getting in.


----------



## Ryan C.

louvonsalome,

If you don't mind me asking: What kind of questions did they ask? What program did you apply for?

I would take it as a good sign they called you.


----------



## louvonsalome

Well, I want to be a director, so I applied to USC's grad program in Film Production (as I remember, there wasn't a specified Directing/Editing/etc.)

I was called last week, Tues. I believe. The man I spoke to was very kind and polite. He told me there were in the throes of reviewing all the applications, and that he wanted to get a greater sense of me as an applicant. He tailored his questions to me particularly, and my application, so I don't know how much they would apply to others. As I have a background in writing, and my undergrad degree was in creative writing, he asked me what got me into film and directing, we talked about how I'm interested in making character-driven indie films, he asked what films I had seen lately that inspired me or spoke to my kind of directorial/film vision, and then we talked about USC's film program, if I would fit in well there, and how it differs from what other film programs have to offer. The stereotype is that USC is a more "Hollywood-style" school, but I was left with the impression that the school simply wants to foster passionate, talented people with drive and vision, regardless of the type of films they want to make.

All in all, he was incredibly nice to me and I left feeling like we had a conversation about me, about USC, and about filmmaking, rather than it being some kind of test or anything like that.


----------



## Jayimess

Louvon,

That's exactly what USC is like!  Yay!

Ryan,

Most of the films screened at FL were Production thesis films, with the vast majority written and directed by the same person, I noticed...so, not screenwriters.  I'm kind of a maverick with the WD track, but it's specifically within the Screenwriting Division.  Those were the works exclusively of PR students.

And I will beg the writing office to loan me Monsoon next time I'm there!

PS, everyone, I'm so excited...I just found out that my thesis advisor next year is Mary Sweeney!

I'll be taking Writing for Video Games as well, with my current feature prof, Danny Bilson, who wrote, most notably, The Rocketeer, and is a creative director at Electronic Arts....not to mention his cute and famous daughter, that the guys all love.

I'm STOKED.


----------



## WAMclipsChick

What's up.  I am a USC alumni, class of 07, and I have nothing but amazing things to say.  I am soooo proud and honored to be a Trojan Alum.  Now, I was an SOT major (School of Theatre) as an Actress, but i came from the Indie Film and Studio Tv world prior to USC. I was constantly involved with the School of Cinema, and have a high respect for their program.  I am now, of course, dealing with the INSANE student loans.  However, I do feel that it was an investment in the rest of my life.  Now you don't need to go to USC, Chapman, etc to learn Filmmaking; however if you invest in your liberal art academics as well as your craft, you will be glad that you did.

FIGHT ON!


----------



## RedHen007

about the phone interviews... do they call EVERY single applicant to do a phone interiew?

or only people that they are strongly considering for admission?


----------



## Jayimess

I don't know anyone outside of Stark who was called who goes here this year...so definitely NO to the first question for 07-08.


----------



## Ryan C.

Until last week none of my transcripts were showing up when I logged into the online application system. Now they do. 

Has anyone noticed the same change when they log in? I thinking it is a good sign because I believe that it means transcripts was forwarded to the USC Graduate Office from the SCA office.

Soon. Very soon. . .


----------



## RedHen007

hmm.. so i'm confused?

People have been accepted even without a phone interview?

I havent been called and Im wondering if that means i didn't get in...


----------



## filmschoolorbust

No one has been accepted yet, and I'm 100% certain that you don't need a phone interview to get in. The person I talked to at USC said 1-3 people get called each year. The reason for why they're called was not given.

That's 1-3 out of 50 incoming students.


----------



## Ryan C.

No one has been accepted yet.

Another tidbit of information I learned from taking a campus tour: they are choosing applicants for the fall and a bunch for the spring semester. They receive many more applicants for the fall. I was told last year that 750 people applied for the MFA Production program.


----------



## chrisanthemum7

Hi.  I'm new. 

I've been eavesdropping on you all, all afternoon, thought I'd join the nervous ranks. 

I'm waiting to hear back from USC for graduate screenwriting.  USC's my one and only choice. 

If I don't make it... I really don't know what's next. But I'm confident. sometimes.


----------



## Hesker

I've been reading this site for quite awhile, figured I ought to post. I also received a call from USC, the informal interview. This was about two weeks ago now. While promising, it's far from a guarantee that I've been accepted.

There'll be plenty of people who never got a call, but get accepted...though, also, plenty of people who get rejected, but never got a call, which means I'm not about to complain about my situation.

Still, the suspense is killing me too, no doubt.


----------



## Jables

USC must really want to make sure I don't show up. I received my 3rd rejection letter today, I've gotten one each week the last 3 weeks.


----------



## Ryan C.

I called up USC today and learned some cool news. My application is now at the admissions comittee and they are hoping to have all of the letters sent out by April 1st. 

Wow! The time has finally come!


----------



## gbnypat

Hey all.  I too have been snooping about these boards in this time of uncertainty, and found reassurance in them.  Just wanted to say hello.  I've applied to USC only for screenwriting, and my nails are down to fine paste from all the biting.  Good luck all.


----------



## Ryan C.

gbnypat, hesker and chrisanthemum,

Howdy and welcome aboard!  I too have found reassurance by reading this forum. It is great to know that there are others out there who are in the same boat. Few know the suspense we are in. I had some difficulty falling asleep last night. Exciting times.

Be well!


----------



## Jayimess

Hey, yall, just spoke to the MFA advisor, screenwriting acceptances are going out this week...that's all I know.


----------



## A Plan Unfurled

Just thought I'd let everyone know-

I JUST GOT ACCEPTED TO USC FOR SCREENWRITING!

good luck to everyone that applied.


----------



## Jayimess

Congrats!

Guess "this week" meant "we started last week."


----------



## gbnypat

A Plan Unfurled,

CONGRATULATIONS!  God willing I'll see you there, but even if I don't, congrats and do well.


----------



## trajan9

I just got accepted to USC screenwriting program today. I've been admitted to Columbia and USC...I don't know which one to choose. Good luck to everyone out there.


----------



## Jayimess

Congrats.

A little FYI for everyone considering USC...the tuition estimate is grossly overstated on the website.

I accepted USC's offer of admission expecting to pay $35,000/yr.

It was less than $26K this year, with 10 hours last semester, and 12 this semester.

That $35K is based on a flat rate, and we all pay per unit.

Also, I walked past the new facility construction yesterday, and they're already slapping up drywall.

It will be open in December...and effing sweet.

Wheeee!


----------



## Ryan C.

Jayimess,

Thanks for the info! Does that 26k include other fees, such as the health insurance fee?

Hey, have you heard anything about the structure of 507 changing starting the Fall semester? I have heard rumors of such changes. Know anything more?


----------



## Jayimess

No, doesn't include health insurance, but that's roughly $1100 for a full year.

And yes, 507 is supposedly changing, though nothing's been confirmed yet...so it might not happen next year.

Starks and Writers will take it together, with a less intensive schedule of assignments, and PR will take it all alone.

Bummer, in my opinion...everything I've done with Stark students has come from 507.  Either I had it with someone or they had it with someone who recommends us to each other.

Oh well.


----------



## Icarus Ascending

Well, this is really super.

I plan a trip to L.A. to visit USC (and other schools), assuming I'll get my questions answered, that I'll sit in on classes, etc. When it's too late to change my travel plans, I find out that USC WON'T answer my questions or let me sit in on classes UNLESS I'm admitted.

Then, while I'm in L.A., USC sends out admissions letters, and I can't check my mail, so I haven't the foggiest idea whether I've been admitted.

From inside the situation, it feels like Attic tragedy.

Eheu.

--Icarus


----------



## Ryan C.

That is wonderful you were called. I totally agree with the down-to-earth and realistic observation you made, that has been my own experience as well. I think those are important qualities the culture of a film school should have. It is part of the recipe for healthy collaboration. 

A couple more weeks huh? Wow. I was looking at the application book I got during the campus tour and noticed it said MFA Production letters go out by April 15th. Oh well...


----------



## Allen Ho

Congrats Bartleby on getting the call. Are you for  screenwriting or production? Details! Details!


----------



## Bartleby Fink

Production.

It was just the standard "get to know you" call that, apparently, only a few people get. I haven't firmly decided why, but I have some ideas. Like: "This essay doesn't tell me enough about this person, but I like everything else I see." Or: "The GRE and transcript of this person is kind of "meh" but their essay is glorious."

Something that puts whoever they decide to call as a "borderline" candidate.

Or it's something more positive (certain admissions committee members are planning to "recommend" certain candidates to the committee and want to get to know them before) or something more negative (committee members trying to cross people off their list.) 

I actually have NO IDEA why some people get called and some people don't. And, really, I'm just thrilled and humbled to know that my application even warranted consideration.


----------



## chrisanthemum7

People are getting called now?  Okay, now I'm really nervous...


----------



## Bartleby Fink

I think it was mentioned earlier...but very few people get called. 

Jayimess, this is true right? I think you said you know no one who is currently in the program who was called? (This is not looking good for me on further examination...)


----------



## Jayimess

I said that nobody I know, exclusive of Stark.

I don't know that many people though, and they might not have told me about their call.

I don't think it could possibly be a bad thing that you've received a phone call, folks.

And Icarus, best to get your butt on the web thing and see if they updated your info.


----------



## Bartleby Fink

Yeah, I definitely felt pretty good about getting a phone call (except when I was writing that last post and the numbers were working against reason).


----------



## Jayimess

Calm down.

It's so funny, this is how it was with USC last year for me.  I had interviewed everywhere, got excited about the other programs, and then there was SC, just lurking, not drawing any attention to itself with talks of interviews and such...almost forgot about it for a month or so there.

Then, bam, I got in, and I realized that in spite of and because of all that I'd been through with the other schools, I wanted to come here. 

The call can't be a bad thing, but it's also not a bad thing if you DON'T get a call.

Make sense?


----------



## Ryan C.

Bartleby, 

If I were to get a phone call, I would generally take it as a good sign. Esp. if the conversation went well, and it sounds to me like yours did. 

Jayimess, I am sure you have been asked this before- but last year when did letters start to go out for MFA Production?


----------



## Ryan C.

I called up USC today and learned some cool news. My application is now at the admissions comittee and they are hoping to have all of the letters sent out by April 1st. 

Wow! The time has finally come!


----------



## chrisanthemum7

I'm talking about the calls to people for acceptance.  I'm still confused whether people are getting letters or phone calls.  I'm wierded out by the implications of getting a phone call as opposed to a letter, and why we're not being told simultaneously.  Are they still deciding?  Does that mean the people that know now were a shoe in?  It's just making me second guess my ability to be accepted.


----------



## Bartleby Fink

I don't think anyone has been called for acceptance.

The person I spoke with said that they were meeting later this week and decisions should be made shortly thereafter.


----------



## Jayimess

Nobody's been called for acceptance...that's not how USC rolls.  You'll get a postal letter.

I don't remember the timeline, I'm sorry, Ryan.

Bart, stop worrying about the money.  I know that sounds ridiculous, but if you're already committed to borrowing tens of thousands for an MFA, what's a couple extra from one program to another?

;-)

Seriously...I could've gone to one school for almost free, but I knew I would've been plagued with what ifs if I didn't come here.  My final attitude was the same that I had when deciding not to apply to safety schools...that is, "If I'm going to do this at all, I'm going to do it right, and I'm going to go for the gold."

Please...don't go choosing a school on price.  Go where you want to go, where you think you'll be able to benefit the most.  It's hard to do, I know.  But I've speak from experience.  I'd rather borrow $100K to go to the program that's best for me than borrow $50K and go somewhere I'd rather not be.


----------



## Jack Denny

ok, so i got into USC summer seminar...does that maybe improve my chances of getting in to USC when i apply?


----------



## chrisanthemum7

oh, I misunderstood.  I thought I read that people were getting called.  this whole situation has got me on crack.


----------



## Chris22

Hi everyone,

I hate to add to the confusion, but I too received a call from USC today. The person who called me was Jeremy Kagan, a professor who teaches directing. 

Honestly, he kind of put me on the spot with his questions...not in a bad way though. He stated that the reason for calling was to see if I had any questions about the program (I applied for production), however, it sounded a bit like a tiny interview (esp. cause he asked what I saw myself doing in five years, why I want to go to USC, etc.). It could have gone better but we'll see. I already submitted my deposit to Chapman so at least I have a safety. 

- Christian


----------



## Ryan C.

Chris,

Glad to hear you got a phone call! I have a question: if you got in to USC, would you take the offer? Have you visited both campuses?


----------



## Chris22

Hi Ryan,

That's a tough one. I have not had an opportunity to visit either of the campuses. USC has always been my dream school; however, just like many others, the financial burden frightens me (a bit). At least for Chapman, I was offered a reasonable fellowship (though I'd still need major loans to help pay for everything). It's a toss up right now -- it depends what USC offers me (and the government, in terms of financial aid). 

- Christian


----------



## nhfilm

chris did you get into chapman for the directing program?


----------



## Jayimess

> Originally posted by Chris22:
> At least for Chapman, I was offered a reasonable fellowship (though I'd still need major loans to help pay for everything). It's a toss up right now -- it depends what USC offers me (and the government, in terms of financial aid).
> 
> - Christian



1.  USC will not offer you anything your first semester, but just about everyone gets aid and/or assistantships after that.

2.  The government will not offer you anything for your MFA but loans.  No Pell grants for master's degrees, unfortunately.

3.  The flat rate tuition at Chapman is a double edged sword.  As it was explained to me by a Chapman directing student, it's $25K no matter how many credits you take per year...if you get out in three years, with the fellowship, it's like getting a free year at USC.  However, USC charges you per credit hour.  I took 22 hours this year, which is more than most PR students, and my tuition cost just over $25K, not the flat rate $35K the books assume, and I was expecting.  If you require extra time to complete your thesis, you are only charged for 2 credits to remain a student...Columbia does the same thing.  Something to think about, because as I understand it, and I could be wrong, Chapman will still charge you that flat rate tuition.

4.  Chapman gives each student substantial funds towards their films' budgets, and that's a big deal on the balance sheet.

I still say, don't choose on price.  You will likely regret it, or be plagued with what ifs.  If you feel that one school fits you better than the other, that should be your choice. 

I also didn't visit my schools before choosing.  I'm glad I didn't, honestly.

Good luck.


----------



## notalent

Just to make sure...you guys who received a phone call applied for the GRADUATE program right? I applied for the undergraduate and I was wondering if i should prepare myself to receive a phone call too


----------



## Chris22

nhfilm,

I was admitted as a cinematography-emphasis student (at Chapman). 

Jayimess,

Thanks for your inside info. I had read about Chapman's flat-rate tuition, though I didn't think much about it. I guess I have some homework to do before making my final decision.  And, just like you, I don't think I'll have the opportunity to visit either campus beforehand. Jayimess, could you shed some light on residence life (university housing) situation at USC. Is there available housing for graduate students? Thanks!

notalent,

Yes, I received a phone call from the Graduate Program (MFA). I don't know anything about the undergraduate admission process. Sorry.


----------



## Jayimess

The way I understand it, USC has a real campus housing shortage.  I doubt university housing will be possible...after reviewing the odds, and the prices, and remembering that I'm almost 30 years old, I kept my fifty dollar app fee and found my own place.

I just remembered that I DO know one guy who lives on campus, but he has some admin job with residence life and RAs, I guess he was an RA in UG...and he got the job before he got accepted.

Mmmmkay, that's not much help.

There are tons of apartments in the USC University Park area, however, and plenty of my classmates live there.  They're owned by companies that cater to the USC community.  Try Conquest, CalStudentHousing, etc.  I believe USC has a list on the housing website.

Congrats again, everyone.


----------



## R. Nelson

Did anybody else apply to the interactive media program?


----------



## Icarus Ascending

Well, after having e-uttered some less-than-flattering words about a few nameless administrators at USC, I think it's only fair that I relate this story:

I went to the admissions office at SCA this morning and related my tale of woe (which I've already told in this thread). They did, in fact, tell me that due to their policies ("we can only communicate admissions decisions in WRITING!!!")  they wouldn't tell me my admissions decision, and that without any decision having been made, I couldn't, say, sit in on any classes.

However--and here's where I retract my less-than-subtle recommendations about which scatological procedures USC administrators ought to perform--they DID determine that, while they couldn't TELL me whether I'd been accepted, they could WRITE IT DOWN and show me.

And, yes, I got in. (Woo-hoo!)

I was then told that, having been admitted to the program, I could STILL not sit in on any classes (due to their POLICIES!!!)... but oh well.

They WERE extremely helpful thereafter, answering an afternoon's worth of questions and giving me access to a lot of student work.

Bottom line: USC SCA administration has earned the much-coveted Icarus Seal of Warm Runny Personal Happiness.

Just thought I'd share.

--Icarus


----------



## Ryan C.

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!

Wow! I am so happy for you! Yea, with that news any worries about sitting in classes or not melts away. 

Any other thoughts about visiting the campus?


----------



## Ryan C.

Icarus, 

Did they say anything about when the letters for Production would be mailed out?

Much thanks!


----------



## chrisanthemum7

so how many SW people are there.  the seats are dwindling.  Blast, finding this stupid messageboard!  Now my sleep is hampered.

Guys, if I don't get in you'll see me anyways.  B/c I'm just gonna move to LA and walk around the campus like I go there, and go to the classes until I'm escorted away by campus security.  I'll be the widely known mentally ill person that roams the campus, trying to buy books and asking where the Lucas building is.  I should've put all this in my autobiographical character sketch.


----------



## R. Nelson

> Originally posted by chrisanthemum7:
> so how many SW people are there.  the seats are dwindling.  Blast, finding this stupid messageboard!  Now my sleep is hampered.
> 
> Guys, if I don't get in you'll see me anyways.  B/c I'm just gonna move to LA and walk around the campus like I go there, and go to the classes until I'm escorted away by campus security.  I'll be the widely known mentally ill person that roams the campus, trying to buy books and asking where the Lucas building is.  I should've put all this in my autobiographical character sketch.



We have a really old lady like that at Tulane. She hangs around the theater building with a cart and just sits in random classes and rambles.


----------



## A Plan Unfurled

To those admitted to USC, does anyone have any idea when we have to respond by?


----------



## Ryan C.

I called up USC today and learned some cool news. My application is now at the admissions comittee and they are hoping to have all of the letters sent out by April 1st. 

Wow! The time has finally come!


----------



## Jayimess

Congrats, all!

The writing program admits 32 students each fall.

Last year they wanted replies by April 30th.

And we had a crazy old guy who used to sit in on classes at my alma mater in Ohio.  We used to put him in our films whenever we could, and let him crew...when he wanted to be, he was really helpful.

The rest of the time, he slept.


----------



## gbnypat

Yes, congrats to all!

As I haven't heard anything yet, I'm assuming it's a no go for me.  There is consolation in knowing there's always next year.


----------



## tordazzle

Writing for Film & Television here...found out on March 21st, which will go down as the greatest day of my life!!! 

It seems only multiple exclamation points can communicate my joy.


----------



## chrisanthemum7

so wait...if nobody's told you anything yet then that means you didn't get in?  How can you find out for sure?

tordazzle, how'd you find out so early?


----------



## A Plan Unfurled

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure tordazzle got admitted to the BFA program.


----------



## chrisanthemum7

okay, I need to get off this thing, everyone keeps freaking me out.  This is truly horrible.  I mean the point of letters is to bring news to a mass amount of people.  What the hell, they should just post the people online like a high school play or the football team.  They're only picking 32 of the saintliest of scribes in the free world to get into their massive school.  I'm sorry, I thought I was trying to get into a school to learn things, not on a reality show.  And here I thought I aced the swimsuit competition.


----------



## trajan9

I've decided on Columbia, over UCLA, USC and NYU for dramatic writing...hopefully someone will now get off the waitlist...


----------



## tordazzle

Sorry to freak you guys out...

I didn't get the official letter from WF&T until about two weeks later but in my acceptance packet it had a sheet that said what major I was accepted into. When I saw what it said, I literally threw the paper across the floor I was so shocked. It didn't help I was in a Red Robin...

And yes, it's the BFA. I assume you guys are discussing Masters now and I've just freaked everyone out for no reason. Apologies.


----------



## placebo

Got a letter today from Graduate Admission informing me that I have been accepted as an MFA student for writing for screen and television. What a relief that this waiting business is over. Now I just have to decide between USC and UCLA - I'm leaning toward USC for a variety of reasons. I'll be re-reading the pros and cons listed on this board very carefully.


----------



## chrisanthemum7

dude, USC totally sucks.  If I were you I'd go to UCLA.


----------



## chrisanthemum7

i'm sorry.  that was dirty.


----------



## whatdoyouknow

Anyone have any idea as to when the packages will be sent. I called on Tuesday and the admissions counselor said that we should receive mail BY MAY 1. I've never heard that expressions especially since it's unlikely that one can control the stop point of the arrival of mail, so I continued to question until she finally said that we could receive something between now and May 1. 

Weird. I'm getting antsy, though. But we all are.


----------



## Hesker

I really think their "May 1st" line is a way to get us to leave them alone. The letters will all be sent by then, but they don't know exactly when, so by telling us that time it gets us off the phone and gets them back to their duties.

Every year they have to deal with prospective students calling them hoping for some inside info...which they just really can't give, so they've got to take a somewhat hard line.


----------



## Jayimess

Calling doesn't make them go faster, like cracking a whip on a horses back...when they're done, they're done.

"Sure," you may say.  "You already go there, what do you know about anything?"



I know I didn't contact them once after I applied, and I know that remarkably enough, despite my silence, the decision letter came.


I hated the Sundays in April more than any other day of the week, because the mailbox remained empty.


----------



## chrisanthemum7

I didn't make it.  I didn't even make a waiting list.  They couldn't have made a more grave mistake.  

does anybody know of a film school like USC where everyone collaborates?


----------



## Bartleby Fink

For those of you who DID make a visit: how did you go about doing it?

I'd like to make a visit only if I can get more from it than a simple tour.


----------



## RedHen007

chrisanthemum7... i'm sorry friend... I'm sure I didn't get accepted either, so i totally sympathize with your pain.

Did you find out in the mail? and what program were you going for?

Don't worry, you'll try again this year and prove them wrong! It took Lucas three years or something to get in!


----------



## Allen Ho

Have decisions or letters been made for Directing?


----------



## PeterYao

im confused...they sent out letters already?

if you haven't heard back from school..then it's just in your head yo!  no matter how impossible it seems, facts are still facts..

chrisanthemum7...from my research on grad schools...all schools collaborate, and all school don't collaborate.  it depends on the student body of that specific year...

school can setup a system to get people to collaborate (like the discipline setup) but they not going to fail you if you don't collaborate...

i heard a lot of students (from all types of schools) only worked together (like doing favors for each other) but don't really collaborate at all during or after the school year... they focused on their own personal career, very similar to the working world...it's just people's view on life...if you're really willing to collaborate in any school, you'll get it cause it's still a school environment.


----------



## Jayimess

Collaboration at USC is definitely optional, but they give us so many opportunities, it's harder to avoid it than it is to do it, I suppose.

There's the 546, which are written by screenwriting students (typically) and brought to reality on 16mm, with a generous finance package from the school, by production students...4 each semester.

There's the Stark Special Project, which I submitted for today.  35mm, produced by Starkies.  3 each year, with $12K in funding for each.

Production students collaborate on theses, though they seem to write the majority themselves.

My coup, however, is the Stark thesis.  Each Starkie nurtures a script, creating a package designed to launch their producing career...and in turn, the writer's career.  I'm optioned for two theses, and I am effing stoked.

As I've said before, the excitement of USC was the opportunity for collaboration coupled with the flexibility to be able to take more than just feature writing classes...I'm excited to write for video games next fall...

The other schools I could've gone to didn't have that...AFI enforces collaboration, but forbids flexibility, and UCLA seemed shocked that I was looking for either facet.  The not quite exact words when I asked about collaboration:

A shared look of surprise.  "Well, I guess, if you seek it out."

Repeat for my questions about production classes.


----------



## Ryan C.

I called up USC today and learned some cool news. My application is now at the admissions comittee and they are hoping to have all of the letters sent out by April 1st. 

Wow! The time has finally come!


----------



## Sylina

Has anyone heard from the MFA Directing program? I am curious too!


----------



## Icarus Ascending

Jayimess et al--

Yeah, I asked the graduate screenwriting advisor at UCLA about production classes, and he told me flat that screenwriters can't get into them.

"Any of them?!" I had consulted a course catalogue which specifically noted production classes open to all.

"I mean, in theory, there are a few you can try for," he said, "but it won't get you very far. The production department would never let you into those classes."

"Ah," I said, "Just, what, too many people? The classes are just packed?"

"Yeah, packed. Well... not really packed, no. They just really don't like the idea of screenwriters taking production classes."

"<Sputter?!>" I asked. 

"They don't think screenwriters would be capable."

"Oh," I said. "Can anything be done about this?"

"Not really. It just sucks."

It just sucks. Ladies and Gentlemen, the UCLA Screenwriting Department.

Wonderful program in a lot of ways. But they should do something about this.

--Icarus


----------



## dahinducow

I have applied to the directing MFA and I am currently taking classes in the screenwriting professional program (an offshoot of the MFA), and I have discovered a very important distinction that sets UCLA's directing department apart from the screenwriting department...

they are diametrically opposed.  screenwriting at UCLA is commercial, directing at UCLA is independent.  

at least this is my theory.  strange as it is.


----------



## placebo

Jayimess - 

A question about class times at USC - are your classes generally during the day? Do you have any night classes?


----------



## Jayimess

Wow, Icarus.  That's all I can say...wow.

Placebo...the classes are a mixture of times.  Last semester, all but one of my classes met from nine to one.  The fifth class met four to seven.

This semester, two classes end at one, two are midday (2-6, 1-5) and one is from seven to ten at night.

It really depends on what classes you take and when they're offered.


----------



## trjnmonkey

Hey everyone,

I'm still waiting to hear back too...I applied for the MFA in Production.  One of the committee members called for a phone interview, which I think went well, and now it's just a waiting game.  I'm REALLY anxious lol


----------



## K-MEE

Hey Placebo,

Did you receive the letter for USC (writing for screen & tv) along with a package or just a letter?


----------



## placebo

K-MEE,

My acceptance letter came from the grad school along with a packet containing information about USC. It said a letter from the school of cinema would follow. Since then, I've also received a financial aid packet from the financial aid office.


----------



## A Plan Unfurled

Placebo,

Are you still waiting on the letter from SCA? I haven't heard a peep.


----------



## placebo

Yes - I'm still waiting to hear from the SCA directly. Any day now, I would guess.


----------



## RedHen007

the suspense is seriously killing me.. urgh.. i thought for sure we'd know by the 15th!

i'm just happy knowing that i did the best application I possibly could. no regrets at all.

so if this doesn't happen, i know it's just cuz of the crazy competition. Buff the resume up and try again in a few months: that's the plan.


----------



## placebo

I got my letter from the writing division at USC yesterday. Basically it's just a welcome note with an intent to enroll form. I have until May 10 to let them know. 

It made me laugh to find three typos in the letter. There also seems to be a document missing. I'm asked to sign a paper stating I've read the Academic Guidelines, but no Academic Guidelines are included. 

Did no one proofread the thing?


----------



## louvonsalome

Does anyone else think it's a bit odd we haven't heard from USC yet (production/directing)? It seems most other schools have already notified their accepted applicants and even by this time want their deposits for enrollment...


----------



## Ryan C.

In the paperwork I have, it states that applicants should get their letters by April 15th. Yea, this is feeling like a extra-long wait. 

I wonder what is going on? Perhaps there were many more applicants?


----------



## Hesker

I don't want to be a pest and call them again, so I'm going to pay a visit to USC today. Maybe I can get them to write down my application status on a piece of paper like someone else mentioned (though I think that person was in screenwriting).

I'm in LA, so it's not far...and it can't hurt!


----------



## Hesker

Ah well, so much for that. I visited the school and learned only that my application status is still "in committee" and that no letter has been sent.

Looks like another long weekend.


----------



## Mobius121

Hey guys,

I have been lurking on here for a while now, and finally decided to post because of the crazy long wait for USC decisions. 

Unlike many, i have only applied to UCLA and USC for MFA production. Also, Unlike many, i am 22 and in college only had a GPA of 3.23 and a GRE score of 1090. i was in the op 25% for UCLA but i got rejected. so now of course i am very concerned about USC. Just a vent for me, of course, as im sure you all know what it is like to have to wait for a decision that can impact the next few years of your life


----------



## Jayimess

Hey, guys, since everyone's asking questions separately, I started a "Going to USC" thread so I can stop repeating myself.

Just kidding.

Sorta.


Wheee!


----------



## Bartleby Fink

Hmm. So no word yet for production ?


----------



## louvonsalome

I don't think anybody's heard anything yet, Bartleby. And as each day passes, I'm amazed by that. Seems like a very long wait for an admissions decision, let alone deciding where you want to go should you be admitted to USC and other schools too.


----------



## Ryan C.

I called up USC today and learned some cool news. My application is now at the admissions comittee and they are hoping to have all of the letters sent out by April 1st. 

Wow! The time has finally come!


----------



## PeterYao

ugh when is this going to end! jesus christ! T_T

anyways to help taking your mind off things, if you are in NYC area, go see 2008 Whitney Biennial...like usual the show overall is not that great, but Omer Fast's film "The Casting" is pretty freaking good, it's worth the trip just to see that piece


----------



## fumshisa

my God all of you are so lucky...I'm only applying for Fall 2009.  Hopefully all will go well and I'll be accepted. 

Good luck to all of you applying for this year...


----------



## Ryan C.

When I logged into today I noticed the message on the online application system changed to:

The preliminary academic evaluation of your application is complete. Your file has been forwarded to your intended graduate program(s) for their review and admissions decision. You may check this website anytime for a status update.

If the graduate program requires additional information or renders an admission decision, you will be contacted.


Its good that at least something is happening. The wait continues...


----------



## usckyle

When I applied as an undergrad I didn't get my acceptance letter until the middle of May. It was the same for a lot of the graduate students also at the time.


----------



## WicketBF2

I got a rejection letter from them today and I'm in Tallahassee, FL. I could have sworn I didn't give them this address, but apparently I did. 

So I guess the proverbial ball in the admissions department has begun rolling?


----------



## PeterYao

ya i just got rejection letter as well, so the saga continues!  

heads up guys~ for me it's definitely a relief to receive some kind of news


----------



## PeterYao

oh also a big congrats to all those who got in 

time to step away from the forums and work, gluck everyone!


----------



## Bartleby Fink

I've heard nothing since my interview. Hmmm?


----------



## Ahnser

I got a letter from the Financial Aid office today, but nothing else. 

I'm nervous...


----------



## Glenn Jason

Has anyone gotten into USC Directing yet?


----------



## nhfilm

I just got the rejection letter today as well. It actually was kind of liberating since I've been waiting so long to hear anything at all. Good luck to the rest of you still waiting to hear. And to those joining the rejection club, keep your head up. It's not nearly as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## WicketBF2

There's something to be said for the amount of time it takes to get a decision. All the excitement, anticipation and anxiety I felt at the beginning of this application process has long since vanished. I can hardly remember applying at this point and  have discovered that a significant amount of apathy has set in based on my non-reaction to the rejections I've received. You can only bite your nails down so far.


----------



## Jayimess

> Originally posted by Ahnser:
> I got a letter from the Financial Aid office today, but nothing else.
> 
> I'm nervous...



I got that two days before I got waitlisted last year!

I think it's a great sign.

Congrats to those gaining acceptance, and consolation hugs to those rejected.

The wait is coming to an end at last.


----------



## Bartleby Fink

What's the financial aid letter? Do first year graduates actually get offered money?


----------



## Ahnser

Ah, rejected. Oh well.


----------



## Jayimess

> Originally posted by Bartleby Fink:
> What's the financial aid letter? Do first year graduates actually get offered money?



No, very few do, one or two in each incoming class of each discipline.

The FAO letter, at least the one I speak of, asked for my tax forms, and some supplemental documents in order to finish processing my original FAFSA submission.

As I said, I got that packet two days before I got waitlisted, so I see it as a good sign...but I could be wrong, maybe they send it to everyone.

Edited...Oh...Ahnser...I was wrong.  I'm sorry!


----------



## seanJ

No letter of any kind here yet, but I received an e-mail about financial aid, along with a USC ID. Good sign?


----------



## K-MEE

Is there anyone who he's still waiting to hear from USC for the graduate screenwriting program? I just want to get it over with, receive my rejection letter and move on.


----------



## Allen Ho

What does this financial aid letter say exactly?

I received a financial aid letter in March requesting a supplemental form and they also gave me a usc id. If its the same one, I think all applicants get sent the same thing. I got mine in March because I thought the deadline for FAFSA was in March (when later I found out USC accepts it up to May)


----------



## Jayimess

The letter I'm talking about asked me to fax all of my tax info...copies of my returns, etc, to the FAO, by a certain deadline.  I got that on Tuesday, my waitlist letter on Thursday.  There was also a packet with the FAO letter, the general FAO materials they send at every school.

Sorry to spread false hope.

J.


----------



## Ryan C.

I called up USC today and learned some cool news. My application is now at the admissions comittee and they are hoping to have all of the letters sent out by April 1st. 

Wow! The time has finally come!


----------



## RedHen007

wow.. another day... no mail

I cannot understand what the heck is taking so long.. this is so nervewracking.. i'm glad USC is the only place I applied, otherwise I'm sure the other schools would have wanted their deposits by now..


----------



## bscofield

this is my first post, but i've been lurking for awhile now since I found the site by googling usc application status a couple weeks ago.  I received my acceptance letter to usc's graduate program in film production in today's mail.  the deadline for the deposit is may 15.  Everyone should be receiving their letters soon (it says that I should receive a second letter from the university's dean of admission by April 30.  Hopefully this is helpful to anyone still waiting!  Now I have to actually get my mind around the idea of going back to school for three years.


----------



## Allen Ho

congrats,

did it mention anything about financial aid?
also, did you receive a phone call interview or anything or was this the first thing you've heard from USC at all?


----------



## bscofield

I receive the same financial aid letter as a few other people at the beginning of the week.  I filled out the supplemental form and faxed it to them yesterday.  I got a separate big 'ol envelope from them today that is about financial aid.

I was never contacted for an interview.  In fact, I had written off getting in to USC awhile back after getting an interview with AFI and not hearing from USC (so much so that I almost didn't send them my FAFSA application).  But after getting curious and checking online, I found out a lot of other people were in the same position.

If you applied and haven't heard a peep from USC, you still might be getting in.  With them, you're never out until you have a rejection letter in hand.  Everyone should know soon!


----------



## Hesker

I got my letter today...

"Although you were not selected for admission at this time, we would like to place your name on the wait list. If space does not become available for Fall 2008, we will offer you admission for the following term, Spring 2009."

So, I've been accepted...I just might have to wait until Spring 2009.

Of note also, the letter states:

"Applicants who were offered admission for Fall 2008 must confirm their acceptance by May 15, 2008. Should any of these applicants decline our offer, the Admissions Committee will reconsider applicants from the wait list."

"Applications on the wait list are not ranked."

The only thing that has me a tiny bit worried is this line:

"Once the Fall 2008 class is filled, you will receive formal notification of your Spring 2009 admission (pending approval of the USC Admission Office)."

That "pending approval" makes me a little nervous, though I've fulfilled all USC admission requirements that I know of, so I can't see why they wouldn't approve. I'm taking this letter as good news ”” a done deal for Spring, if nothing else.

Good luck to everyone else! If anyone who has been wait listed before wants to offer insights, I'll be happy to read them.


----------



## Allen Ho

I got the same letter about the waitlist as well. Pretty exciting...I wrote off USC weeks ago cause I didn't hear anything.

Gives me an excuse to visit the school...hopefully  I'll get some financial aid otherwise i wouldnt be able to afford it.


----------



## whatdoyouknow

Congratulations, you guys!

The wait list is such an honor especially with the sweetened deal of being able to attend in the spring. None of the other top schools have spring admissions so you get to work, save up a little and then come out in the winter when the weather is best!

If you haven't noticed, I'm a glass half full kind of girl.

I'm in to USC, but wait listed at NYU so I definitely know the feelings. I just called NYU, asked a few questions about deposits and THE NUMBER OF PEOPLE on it. I would think that USC would be just as helpful.

Anyway, be proactive and positive because you're going to film school!

I hope to see you in the Spring if not sooner! Good luck!


----------



## Allen Ho

Ahhhhhh now I am super confused. I sent in my deposit for UT and I was mentally preparing myself  for moving to Texas. I was getting depressed that I would have to move out there because I am a whole lot more used to diverse urban environments.

To be honest, Texas was my backup...I didnt get into the NY schools and I received my UCLA rejection a couple of days ago. I had totally written off USC, thinking I wouldnt have a chance at getting in. Now that I got the waitlist and Spring spot...I really don't know what to think. California is where I want to be but the price tag for USC is so much compared to UT (which is like one of the cheapest film schools). GAAAH.

The next few weeks are going to be hell deciding.


----------



## Brad Tucker

I just got the call,
I have been accepted to USC MFA PRODUCTION!! 
I am so ecstatic right now. I didn't get called for an interview or reel or anything, just the online application in December then the phone call right now.

As a director, I can't wait to start meeting and working with all you talented people (any USC Screenwriters, Cinematographers out there? I'd love to get into contact, make some big plans) 

I'm an alternate at AFI Directing as well, if that comes through, I might have some hard decisions.

YES!


----------



## bscofield

Hey Allen,

I am from Austin, Texas and believe me when I say it doesn't fit your stereotype of Texan town.  It is an awesome city with a lot of young people, art, music, and of course a big film scene.  As for UT itself, I know a lot of people who have gone there and had a great experience.  It is a strong program that is taking a lot of steps to offer some unique opportunities in the future.  It really comes down to where you want to work: if you want to be in Hollywood, USC is better, if you want to do indie stuff in a more collaborative, laid back cities, then Austin is a great destination.  USC is much more industry, Austin has a great doc program and a strong base... but no amazing Big Studio connections.  All this being said, I am headed to USC and didn't apply to UT, even though I think it's a great school for some filmmakers.


----------



## Allen Ho

Hey bscofield,

Yeah, I visited UT and Austin last month and I agree it's definitely an interesting city...but it's jsut not the same as Los Angeles. I've been going to school here for the last 5 years and I love it here. I like the freedom and diversity of being able to experience all kinds of cultures and destinations at once. Austin is a big city but it has a very small town isolated feeling...as least that's the impression I get, and I was there for SXSW so the city was popping.

I am going to wait for my financial aid package and visit USC in the meantime. Maybe we'll be classmates next year!


----------



## Jayimess

Waitlist means a eighty percent chance of fall admission, trust me.

Congrats everyone!

(And indie collab is totally possible at USC, docs, too!)


----------



## tomsundies

Congrats to all who were accepted!  I just got my wait list/Spring '09 letter this morning (I didn't check the mail yesterday).

I interviewed with AFI and UCLA, and was rejected by both schools.  SO I'm pretty happy that USC didn't ask for an interview 

BUT I've definitely been exhausted by the entire process, so I think I'm just gonna curl up and cry for a few days and then see where I'm at.

Best of luck to everyone!
-Adair


----------



## Jayimess

Cry?

CELEBRATE!!


----------



## Bartleby Fink

For the people who got letters:

a) Did you also get an email? 
b) Where are you located?


----------



## whatdoyouknow

hey Bartelby,

I haven't gotten mine yet either. I was called a few weeks back. But that's neither here nor there. I'm on the east coast as well. It seems only west and mid west people have gotten their letter.


----------



## tomsundies

I didn't get an e-mail, and the letter was the first contact I've had from USC since I submitted my FAFSA.

I'm in southern California (about forty minutes from campus).


----------



## K-MEE

USC staff said they send my decision letter on the 15th! what's taking so long!


----------



## tomsundies

I'm not sure if this helps, but the letter I received was mailed out on April 25th (according to the postage stamp).


----------



## bscofield

I did not receive a call or an email.  I got my financial aid stuff after I sent them my FAFSA, and shortly after received my acceptance letter (I believe mine was mailed around the 25th also).  I live in Austin, TX.


----------



## Ryan C.

I called up USC today and learned some cool news. My application is now at the admissions comittee and they are hoping to have all of the letters sent out by April 1st. 

Wow! The time has finally come!


----------



## Hesker

I was called in mid-March, received my letter on Saturday the 26th. It was also postmarked the 25th. I live in Los Angeles.


----------



## grabbag

Just got my acceptance letter(s) and packet today. Wow! I didn't expect this at all, after having been waitlisted everywhere else on earth. I am in NYC and my letters were postmarked 4/25. Congrats to all other waitlisters and admits! Now the decision-making process begins. . . .


----------



## RedHen007

Hey guys i also got waitlisted for Fall and admitted into Spring.. Jayimess.. it sounds like you were in the same situation last year?

Thanks so much for all of your support. i feel like you're a big sister to us lol..

One bit of confusion.. you said "being waitlisted is like an 80% chance of getting in for Fall"

but you also said they accept 50 students for Fall, and another 50 for Spring...

I'm not totally clear on how that would result in an almost likely admittance for Fall.. could you possibly elaborate on that?

THANKS AGAIN! I owe you big time


----------



## Ryan C.

Wow! Today the letter came. I am on the waitlist-- which for me is the best option since I only want to start in the spring semester so that I can finish the film I am working on! And I get to go to Burning Man again. 

Huge shout out for all of us new admits!


----------



## Jayimess

> Originally posted by RedHen007:
> Hey guys i also got waitlisted for Fall and admitted into Spring.. Jayimess.. it sounds like you were in the same situation last year?
> 
> Thanks so much for all of your support. i feel like you're a big sister to us lol..
> 
> One bit of confusion.. you said "being waitlisted is like an 80% chance of getting in for Fall"
> 
> but you also said they accept 50 students for Fall, and another 50 for Spring...
> 
> I'm not totally clear on how that would result in an almost likely admittance for Fall.. could you possibly elaborate on that?
> 
> THANKS AGAIN! I owe you big time



Congrats, everyone!

Just to clarify, I was waitlisted for Screenwriting...not production.  We only have fall admission.

They do accept 50 and 50, but the spring admit/fall waitlist was a pretty popular letter on these forums last fall, and the vast majority were bumped up to fall admit.  I can think of at least twenty people.

Does that clarify?


----------



## RedHen007

awesome.. thanks again..

hey onnee last question.. do you know when you found (or anyone finds out) whether they made it through the waitlist and are elligible for Fall Admittance?.. late May? Early June? .. Late June?


----------



## Jayimess

I found out in early May, but the PR kids found out on a rolling basis from May on out...one dude, Slevin, found out in mid-August!

It was hard for me to believe when I got bumped off...who would turn down USC, I thought to myself.

But I turned down schools...people do it all the time, for various reasons...to attend another program, money, work, family, other opportunities.

My class is actually one short, because someone dropped out before school started...don't know why  they didn't bump someone up!


----------



## whatdoyouknow

I finally got my thick envelope from Production and I'm so excited! 

Anyone else definitely going?


----------



## K-MEE

Well I'm still waiting on my decision letter... it's OK, i think I'm handling it pretty well. I'm only checking the mail 5 times a day (even though I know the mail has already been dropped), I'm barely going on this forum ( I'm only counting the times I'm writing a post though) and I have learned to control myself and not go to the USC online application (Twice a day is reasonable for some people).


----------



## bscofield

k-mee... i'm sure at this point you could call them to find out about the decision.  do you live far away from usc?  you should have heard unless it's stuck in the mail!


----------



## K-MEE

I did call them, that's how i found out they've sent my decision letter on the 15th. but they wouldn't give me the answer by phone and later they wrote in a mail that a new decision letter has been generated and sent to me.
I live in France so the mail is supposed to take between a week and ten days not over 20 days.
I think I'm just gonna give them a friend's address who lives in California; that way it will be faster.
thanks for the support


----------



## bscofield

K-Mee,

Can they send it to you via email?  I'm so sorry that must be incredibly frustrating to have to be waiting so long!


----------



## K-MEE

bscofield,
The first time i called they said they would send me the answer by e-mail within a day or two; and a few hours later i received a email saying they couldn't give me my decision letter this way and they will send it by mail instead...
well I have done everything i could so i guess i have nothing to do except wait.


----------



## usckyle

To all of you accepted to the graduate program CONGRATS! Now I highly recommend that you start bothering everyone in the department about getting a TA position.  Not only will you get paid, but it will cover your graduate tuition.


----------



## bscofield

Thanks, Kyle... I am definitely going to pursue getting a TA position.  How does that work?  Surely you can't apply as a first year?  Or can you?  How much of your tuition does it cover?  What opportunities are available for production students specifically?  Thanks!


----------



## Jayimess

With very rare exception...

as in, I don't know anyone who has done it except for one person, who was offered the position as part of her scholarship package, which she received with her acceptance letter...she was the only one in our writing class to get this offer, but it may very well be possible, ask Kyle for more info since he sounds as if he did a first semester assistantship...

you can't get a TA/SA/DA until your second semester.  The positions pay two to six credit hours each semester, depending on the class, instructor, and responsibility, and you also get anywhere between seven and ten dollars an hour while you're in class. 

There are opportunities for each discipline...i.e., writing students work writing classes, production students work production classes.  Our fall DA applications were due last week, in the fall they were due the last week of classes as well.

There are also other opportunities within your department...such as being a First Pitch coordinator, within the writing program, which does not in fact pair you with an instructor.


----------



## S.O. Productions

Hey guys..I also got waitlisted.. admitted for Spring.

How weird that there are so many of us .

I love this forum btw.


----------



## K-MEE

I finally received my rejection letter and i was surprised to receive a very nice letter from USC. I was expecting to receive something telling me i had a bad GRE scores (which is true) or my inability to speak the English language ( I'm a foreigner applying for the screenwriting department so it makes sense) but the letter didn't say any of that.
Anyway I'm glad it's over I will try again next year. I think the fact that I only wrote only one screenplay so far (a teleplay to be precise) didn't play in my favor.  But then again i'm only guessing.
Thank you all of you especially you jayimess you've been very helpful & sweet to all of us.
By the way what does “students credentials” means? Experience or something?


----------



## Jayimess

Bummer, KMee.  I'm sorry!  I'm glad to hear our letter didn't suck as much as the other departments, though!!   

We only have one "international" student in my class, and she's got dual American citizenship.

She loves to play word games, though, to improve her English, which is far better than either my second, third or fourth languages.  I commend you for not being a monoglot like most of us on this side of the ocean.

You're quite welcome for the assistance, it's my pleasure, really.  

Student credentials?  It could mean your grades, your experience, your background, your personality, anything about you really, that they look at to decide if they'll admit you.


----------



## Marlowe With An E

Just wanted to say this thread gave me a sigh of relief, as I was one of the group to receive a waitlist/spring admission letter.  I was generally just waiting until I actually received a bigger packet informing me of me semester of admission, but I feel much better now knowing that I am in.  For either semester I get in, I am excited to work with everyone that may be in here!


----------



## Ryan C.

I called up USC today and learned some cool news. My application is now at the admissions comittee and they are hoping to have all of the letters sent out by April 1st. 

Wow! The time has finally come!


----------



## S.O. Productions

has anyone who is on the fall waitlist received word yet? I called yesterday and they said they are still notifying people who got in but they have already been calling people for the past few weeks.

(this is specifically for production, but it *applies* to everything)


----------



## tomsundies

I got called on the 23rd, and they want a deposit by Monday, June 2nd (though, the kind gentleman on the phone politely asked for it sooner:  I believe his exact words were "as soon as possible.  Like, _as soon as possible_").  

Seems like they'll be working through the next few rounds pretty quickly.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Ryan C.

Andino:

Are you attending in the Fall or are just declining altogether. 

I declined to be placed on the waitlist and accepted spring admission.


----------



## andinofilms

Ryan,

I am declining altogether.  It was a hard decision because USC was my number one choice. It is just funny how things work out.  

Congratulations on being admitted for spring. Hopefully, I will see you down the road.


----------



## Daniel G

I'm just curious... One has the option of being put on the fall 2009 waitlist?


----------



## S.O. Productions

hey guys yesterday (june 2nd) was my 21st birthday.

I got the best present ever when USC called to tell me I was accepted into the fall 2008 semester. 

Hang in there everyone else on the wait list. looks like they haven't stopped calling.


----------



## Daniel G

Congrats S.O. and happy birthday!


----------



## Marlowe With An E

I'm still waiting to hear about my admission status (waitlist fall/accepted spring).  I'm so anxious, because I want to get started they right away...How many people in hear have not heard back since their waitlist/admission letter?


----------



## Chris22

I'm on the same boat as many of you (PRODUCTION). I was waitlisted for Fall 2008/accepted for Spring 2009. I have not heard back from anyone at USC. Good luck to all.


----------

